# Lifegard Aquatics Lifegard Acrylic Scratch Removal Kit



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone here had experience with this product?

We have an oddly-shaped (super tall half cylinder) acrylic tank that has a few scratches and is a little hazy (tho it seems more clear when wet)

I'd really like to use this tank if I can get it clear again, scratches that grow algae drive me nuts!










(the streaks are wet spots)


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I bought it, so we'll see


----------

